# Looking For some ID-OEM Mids



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

Like the title states,looking for some ID-OEMs Mids or something similar ,is there a site where they are being sold online? these will be matched with a pair of SEAS pres. 27TAFNC/G Alum tweeters


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

For some reason unknown to me I can`t post in the Classified section to see if there are any for sale there,do i need more posts?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I haven't seen any of these mids on the market in YEARS! It's a shame too because they were great drivers. I ran a pair in each front door of an install I did back in 2009 and they were killer. Best of luck finding a pair!


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally I had 300 pair and they will pop up from time to time.ill look when I get home in a few days but I don't think I have any left. I believe you need to has 25 posts in the classifieds


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrouter766 said:


> Like the title states,looking for some ID-OEMs Mids or something similar ,is there a site where they are being sold online? these will be matched with a pair of SEAS pres. 27TAFNC/G Alum tweeters


Not exactly what you are asking for buuuutttt.... It wss a product of mine and this is a product of mine 

Might I suggest and even better driver and they are waterproof and ready for service in a door application and available 2 or 4 ohm, and will easily match with any high quality higher sensitivity tweeter. They have 1-2 dB higher sensitivity and longer excursion when compared to the driver requested.

https://www.facebook.com/commerce/products/1602107709860375/


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> Not exactly what you are asking for buuuutttt.... It wss a product of mine and this is a product of mine
> 
> Might I suggest and even better driver and they are waterproof and ready for service in a door application and available 2 or 4 ohm, and will easily match with any high quality higher sensitivity tweeter. They have 1-2 dB higher sensitivity and longer excursion when compared to the driver requested.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/commerce/products/1602107709860375/


Oh my, can you post more info on those? I don't do facebook btw. I assume they'll play cleanly from around 70 up to around 2500 IB in a car door?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't do fb either, need website


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

dcfis said:


> I don't do fb either, need website


Website coming soon.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Oh my, can you post more info on those? I don't do facebook btw. I assume they'll play cleanly from around 70 up to around 2500 IB in a car door?


https://www.facebook.com/stevensaudio/posts/297064474039066

More info here, I will also make a post on Diyma.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Eric. I do tend to like the sound of higher efficiency drivers better for some reason. Might have to send money your way in the near future


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Another of our new products in stock now and ready to ship. This is one of our High power high sensitivity midbass drivers the MB-6 4 ohm. Its intended for use in high end SQ systems or in portable rave style systems that really like to enjoy quality music reproduction. A very high sensitivity or 92dB @ 1watt (2.0 volts) allow this driver to excel with very low distortion even at high listening levels.With an Fo of 67 Hz and 1-way xmax of 4.2 mm it is a capable driver good to 70 Hz at its full RMS power handling of 150 watts RMS.
Mounting depth 3.0"
Cutout diameter 5.8"


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

hessdawg said:


> Originally I had 300 pair and they will pop up from time to time.ill look when I get home in a few days but I don't think I have any left. I believe you need to has 25 posts in the classifieds


oh ok thanks


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

Eric Stevens said:


> Not exactly what you are asking for buuuutttt.... It wss a product of mine and this is a product of mine
> 
> Might I suggest and even better driver and they are waterproof and ready for service in a door application and available 2 or 4 ohm, and will easily match with any high quality higher sensitivity tweeter. They have 1-2 dB higher sensitivity and longer excursion when compared to the driver requested.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/commerce/products/1602107709860375/


ok nice to know ,thanks be glad when website is.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

Eric Stevens said:


> Not exactly what you are asking for buuuutttt.... It wss a product of mine and this is a product of mine
> 
> Might I suggest and even better driver and they are waterproof and ready for service in a door application and available 2 or 4 ohm, and will easily match with any high quality higher sensitivity tweeter. They have 1-2 dB higher sensitivity and longer excursion when compared to the driver requested.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/commerce/products/1602107709860375/


so unlike the ID OEM I can x-over this Mid at 4khz and match up nicely withe Seas Neo Metal Tweets,I dont have to x-over the Seas Neos at 2.5khz, Nice...................


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah those look darn nice, wish they were flat to 90 at least but these will be the ones i try of the sb17nvx don't work out


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Yeah those look darn nice, wish they were flat to 90 at least but these will be the ones i try of the sb17nvx don't work out


Dont go off the posted frequency response for the low end. the measurements were done on a reduced size baffle. I should do a near field measurement and splice the curves for a better curbe so people could compare .

If you want the free space response on the bottom end model it according to the parameters in a large box.

They will play well in a car either door or enclosure to 80 Hz strongly and do well even at 70. I believe with the transfer function of a typical car interior the response will be sronger at 90 Hz than at 250 Hz


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hotter at 90 than at 250 sounds like a winner to me since nearly everyone seems to cut wide at 250ish anyway. Also like how you didn't use the stupid narrow spade for the negative. Man those narrow spades can be a pain in the rectum!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

answered in this thread http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-car/380034-eric-stevens-mb6-vs-af-gs690.html


----------

